

Paul Graham Endorses Bitcoin - rasengan
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2012/06/paul-graham-endorses-bitcoin/

======
euccastro
Here's my piece of insight: I find paying for comments pathetic, distasteful
and disrespectful to HN.

~~~
coderrr
The goal is to help spread usage of the YC startup and indirectly bitcoin.

~~~
coderrr
We removed the end of our post about paying the first 5 people 0.5 BTC through
coinbase since it seems that's probably what got this post killed from the
front page. Kinda sad since the intention was clearly to help promote
coinbase.com

~~~
duiker101
No, it's not sad it's correct. you are cheating and it's a scammish thing to
so.

~~~
coderrr
Cheating on getting comments? I really didn't care if we had comments or not,
I thought it was a good enough post on its own. I thought giving the first 5
people a prize through a YC company wouldn't be seen as scamming.

I could see the argument that if everyone did that HN would be shit. But I
don't really see HN having many opportunities for people to do that.

------
zaptheimpaler
I think ycombinator has been interested in the space of online payments for a
while now (they funded WePay in 2009, and Stripe last year), and bitcoins
could very well be a game changer in that respect. This might not be a new
endorsement, just a continuation of their strategy in that respect.

email: ankitsoni9 !a-t! gmail !d-o-t! com

~~~
duiker101
why did you put an email in your comment?

P.S.

Oh, i see, paid comments. sad.

~~~
zaptheimpaler
You see a sad comment, I see a 1 minute job that gave me $3 and a good
incentive to learn a bit more about bitcoins. Also, I like money. boohoo.

~~~
urbanjunkie
It's not the comment that's sad, it's the fact that for a pitifully low sum of
money you were happy to shred the integrity of your comment.

~~~
zaptheimpaler
Show me the part where I threw away the integrity of my comment. The comment
doesn't pay lip-service to Coinbase (having never used it), and is basically
the comment I would've written regardless.

------
davidkellis
I don't think that funding coinbase constitutes PG's endorsement [of bitcoin].

~~~
coderrr
How about his indirect endorsement?

~~~
tzs
Where is this indirect endorsement? I see nothing on the linked page that
supports this. All it says is that Graham has funded a Bitcoin-related
startup, and then declares that this must mean he indirectly endorses it.

I don't see how you make that inference. You can infer that Graham believes
that there is money to be made in Bitcoin services, but not that he endorses
Bitcoin itself.

~~~
coderrr
I see 'believing that there is money to be made in Bitcoin services' as
'indirectly endorsing Bitcoin'

------
discountgenius
Bitcoin currently lacks legitimacy and security. Paul Graham helps with the
former, time will tell about the latter.

~~~
AdmiralBeotch
Bitcoin, the protocol, has never been hacked - only services built on top of
the protocol.

------
realize
If Paul Graham endorses something, he'll write an essay explaining exactly
why. Investing is gambling, and he's seeing what happens. On the off-chance
that bitcoin does survive getting in early could pay off bigtime.

------
dfgonzalez
I haven't found so far how to import my own Bitcoin wallet...

------
dacoinminster
He endorses it $164k worth. Awesome.

The person who makes bitcoin easy to use will be famous, and possibly very
rich. Go coinbase!

19hMEAaRMbEhfSkeU4GT8mgSuyR4t4M6TH

~~~
coderrr
if you want 0.5 BTC you gotta put an email because I'm going to send it
through coinbase.com not the BTC network itself

~~~
AdmiralBeotch
You should consider a feature for coinbase to allow for btc to be sent (via
lookup) to email addresses. For instance, the Electrum client allows this by
the recipient hosting a bitcoin url on their domain. julian@tosh.us maps to
<http://tosh.us/bitcoin.id/julian> which returns my bitcoin address.

